# [SOLVED]xorg i ati-gatos

## pancurski

chcialem zainstalowac pakiet ati-gatos, w wyniku polecenia emerge at-gatos, dostalem:

```

 * This package requires that xorg-x11 was merged with the sdk USE flag enabled.

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-gatos-4.4.0 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 24, Exitcode 0

!!! Please merge xorg-x11 with the sdk USE flag enabled.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

wiec probowalem: USE="sdk" emerge xorg-x11, ale otrzymalem komunikat:

 * Previous xorg-x11 installation NOT detected.

 * Disabling PAM features in xorg-x11.

 * You must remerge xorg-x11 to enable pam.

 * See http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35468

no dobra, wiec postanowilem zrobic emerge bez dodatkowych flag: emerge xorg-x11, dostalem ten sam komunikat:

 * Previous xorg-x11 installation NOT detected.

 * Disabling PAM features in xorg-x11.

 * You must remerge xorg-x11 to enable pam.

 * See http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35468

```

co jest grane, sprawdzalem tego buga, przyznaje ze moja znajomosc angielskiego jest cienka, nic nie rozumiem, czy moglibyscie jakos pomoc?Last edited by pancurski on Wed Oct 05, 2005 7:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Zwierzak

A przeczytałeś tego Buga? Jezeli nie to rób to teraz!

----------

## pancurski

wiem ze forum to nie biuro tlumaczen  :Smile: , ale mowie ze moja znajomosc angielskiego jest slaba, nie mam glowy osiemnastolatka do nauki jezykow, owszem  sprobowalem przeczytac tego buga, ale nic nie zakumalem

----------

## psycepa

 *Quote:*   

> Fixed in 4.3.0-r6.

 

sproboj zemergowac ta wersje xorgow

pozdrawiam

----------

## damjanek

@psycepa:

nie wiem czy jestes swiadom, ale takiej wersji pakietu xorg-x11 nie mamy w portage... teraz jest tylko 6.8*...

wersja 4.3.0-r6 odnosi sie do xfree. a to zostalo juz usuniete z portage... btw, sprawdz date commitowania tych bugow..

@frondziak:

a sproboj ino 

```
USE="sdk pam" emerge --oneshot xorg-x11
```

btw, mozesz dac tutaj wyciag z 

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

----------

## pancurski

zauwazylem ze tej wersji brak, co prawda znalazlem na necie odpowiedznie ebuildy, skopiowalem  je do portage, ale podczas instalacji wykrzaczylo mi sie wszystko bo nie mogl dociaganc jakiegos pliku.

Poki co podaje emerge -pv xorg-x11:

```
gentooid temp # emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl -pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB 

```

i probuje emergowac z opcjami jakie podales, dam znac jak poszlo....

--mod edit--

Mała prośba: używaj znaczników code kiedy wklejasz jakieś logi/ustawienia/informacje systemowe - dzięki temu łatwiej się to wszystko czyta   :Wink:  ,

Milu

----------

## pancurski

podczas emergowania xorg-x-11 dostaje blad:

```

In file included from auth.c:45:

dm.h:106:31: security/pam_appl.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from auth.c:45:

dm.h:428: error: syntax error before '*' token

dm.h:428: error: ISO C forbids data definition with no type or storage class

dm.h:429: error: syntax error before '*' token

dm.h:429: error: ISO C forbids data definition with no type or storage class

make[4]: *** [auth.o] Błąd 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4/work/xc/programs/xdm'

make[3]: *** [all] Błąd 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4/work/xc/programs'

make[2]: *** [all] Błąd 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Błąd 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4 failed.

!!! Function build, Line 973, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## psycepa

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> @psycepa:
> 
> nie wiem czy jestes swiadom, ale takiej wersji pakietu xorg-x11 nie mamy w portage... teraz jest tylko 6.8*...
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  moja wina ... 

no coz dalem plame, pobieznie przegladalem tego buga i nawet na daty nie zwrocilem uwagi, poprawie sie  :Smile: 

i thx za korekte   :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## damjanek

@frondziak:

mnie przychodzi na mysl tylko jedna rzecz: dodajesz do USE flage pam, odpalasz 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 i wtedy probojesz raz jeszcze zbudowac xorg, tylko ze w ten sposob: 

```
USE="sdk" emerge --oneshot xorg-x11
```

wydaje mi sie, ze powinno pomoc...pewnosci jednak nie mam..  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

dzieki damjanek, zrobilem wg. twojego opisu i wszystko ok  :Smile: 

PS. ide szukac innych problemow  :Smile: 

----------

